# الان الاصدار السابع المنتظر Call of Duty: Black Ops مع الشرح الكامل



## nexxt (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops
​ 


 
الان الاصدار السابع والاخير من لعبة القتال المنتظره Call of Duty حيث يتمتع الاعب فى هذا الاصدار بالعديد من الاسلحه الجديده والتى تتحدث عن احداث الحرب الطويله السائده بين الشعوب فى ذلك الوقت فضلا عن مجموعة متنوعة من وسائط متعددة سواء الكلاسيكيه او الحديثه
​ 

 System requirements:
Operating system Windows XP/Vista/7;
Processor Intel Core Duo E6600/AMD Phenom X3 8750 or better;
2 GB of RAM;
12 GB of free hard disk space;
Graphics Card NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT/ATI Radeon X1950 Pro or better with 256 MB of graphics memory with support for Shader 3.0;
Sound card;
Device for reading DVD;
Keyboard and mouse.
​ Shots
​ 

 

 



​ لاحظ كيفية تغيير اللغه الى الانجليزيه
​ 1. Go To Run
2. Set Regedit
3. Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
4. softwar / Activision / Call of duty Black ops
5. change language to ENG RUS


​ DOWNLOAD : Call of Duty- Black Ops

​ PART 1

​ PART 2

​ PART 3

​ PART 4

​ PART 5

​ PART 6

​ PART 7

​ PART 8

​ password : JAYZZY

​ enjoy !​


----------

